# What a weekend.



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for the pictures Bossie.
How is Benito and Babs going ? I saw them the last time here in Germany by the WBHC near Bitburg.
By the WFAC in Thabazimbi, Benito gave me a goose target for remembrance, because I hit this target my the competition at 20 yard just with my third arrowukey:
This target is without any hole since 2000, because this is my personally memorial of my own arrogance.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Thank you for the pictures Bossie.
> How is Benito and Babs going ? I saw them the last time here in Germany by the WBHC near Bitburg.
> By the WFAC in Thabazimbi, Benito gave me a goose target for remembrance, because I hit this target my the competition at 20 yard just with my third arrowukey:
> This target is without any hole since 2000, because this is my personally memorial of my own arrogance.


They are doing well thanks Frank. I will send your regards to them.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> They are doing well thanks Frank. I will send your regards to them.


Thank you Bossie, I really appreciate this.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Some of the bows for 2008. We had all the new PSE's available and I shot just about every one of them. I must say that the X-Force and Moneymaker is quite some thing and are awesome shooters. My personal favorite was the X-Force Super Short. They had to basically take it from me forcefully. You can not imagine the punch a little pocket rocket like that can pack. Amazing. Here is some of the bows for 2008.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Thank you Bossie, I really appreciate this.


He sends his regards. He says you are a "crazy-man":wink: but I knew that all along:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Benito(host), Alexander(coach) and Michel(organizer).


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> He sends his regards. He says you are a "crazy-man":wink: but I knew that all along:wink:


Lol, Benito know me from my best time, every morning before the tournament began I drank one or two of the lekker Captain Morgan instead of practiced at the practice range:embara: The US boys was every day confused about me and my results without practice. The best for me was not to take the title, rather to learn to know archers like Jarod, Manie, Benito, Dewaldt van Ryan, Henry Smith, Leon Heydenrych and lots more. Unfortunately this was the last time to stay in the Limpopo area.
But maybe in August I will come back again.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Outside on the range getting pointers from Alexander.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Man maar dis mooi om te sien hoe groen die veld is!!!!

Ek is weg uit SA voor dit begin reen het. 

Het twee weke voor ek weg is baie rond gery vir werk en die veld was baie droog en vaal.

Lyk of die mense die nuwe boe geniet.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I heard that Ilanga has a land claim on it. Any news on this?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> I heard that Ilanga has a land claim on it. Any news on this?


Yes, Benito told me al about it. To make matters worse the one or other mining company found Platinum on Ilanga so it has become a tussle. They are actually busy drilling there as we speak. He is looking out for something els, but how do you replace a place like Ilanga, and with what.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2007)

*cool coach*



Bushkey said:


> Outside on the range getting pointers from Alexander.


Boy I am glad this guy is not my coach giving me pointers 
Spot any mistakes - sh#*T fshooting form ?
Maybe that is why PSE bows are not so popular ?

Good hammer grip on the bow - Elbow bent 45deg - stance 40deg open ?

Eish !


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nosmo King said:


> Boy I am glad this guy is not my coach giving me pointers
> Spot any mistakes - sh#*T fshooting form ?
> Maybe that is why PSE bows are not so popular ?
> 
> ...


Firstly very welcome here by us. Secondley sh&*t first post. Thirdly you weren't there. At this stage he was not demonstrating form. He used a ladies bow mush smaller than himselfs to show something on the trigger hand. But good observations altogether.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Ja Bossie,

It's always sad to hear about farms under land claim. 
A few of my clients are moving on. The saddest thing is that they work for years to get the farm to where it is and then some uneducated idiots get the fruits of their labour.
One of my clients bought 18 000 hectares in Moz. and he's taking all his game with him. They're busy fencing at the moment.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

ASG said:


> Ja Bossie,
> 
> It's always sad to hear about farms under land claim.
> A few of my clients are moving on. The saddest thing is that they work for years to get the farm to where it is and then some uneducated idiots get the fruits of their labour.
> One of my clients bought 18 000 hectares in Moz. and he's taking all his game with him. They're busy fencing at the moment.


and worse.....few months later, the "fruits" run out.......and the idiots dont have the skills/resources to run the operation.........it all goes to waste :thumbs_do


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

My family had a few farms in Zim. They where absolute paradise on earth untill a certain monkey stole everything from them. Now some of them are living like hobo's in Zim. They did not get out when we told them to. My uncle was smart and lucky. He got out just in time and screwed them over like they did with him..... Now he's VERY WELL OFF in Australia.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Ja Bossie,
> 
> It's always sad to hear about farms under land claim.
> A few of my clients are moving on. The saddest thing is that they work for years to get the farm to where it is and then some uneducated idiots get the fruits of their labour.
> One of my clients bought 18 000 hectares in Moz. and he's taking all his game with him. They're busy fencing at the moment.


I know, every body is looking at Mozambique now. In 10 or 20years from now after the farms there are in awesome conditions again they will start taking them back too. Sorry I am a serious pessimist at this stage regarding this topic. I am also standing to loose some awesome/irreplaceable property due to illegal claims. And for what, to gather firewood, plant half an acre of maize and having 10 cows running around. I know my Lions are going to have a ball for a while:wink:, till they end up in snares.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe you should do what the one Free State farmer did.

Tell them they are welcome to stay. Fence them in and turn it into a buffalo camp with only one small gate right on the other side. He's however in trouble now seeing as one of the buff killed one of them.:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I looked at timber in MBQ and did not like the conditions of land "ownership" in that place. Firstly you can not ever own the land as all land in MBQ belongs to the Gouvernment, this is not negotiable. you have to identify a piece of land that you wish to use and submit a land use and development plan. If your plan is approved you are granted a 2 year lease. When 2 years are up, the land is inspected to see if you have followed your development plan, if you have the lease may be extended to 49 years 364 days without an automatic renewal. I sure a s hell am not bonding my home farm to put money in to a shakey scheme like that. Look carefully when you look north. 

Bushcat


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I forgot, all documents must be submitted in Portugese. They are working on allowing english but not to fast.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> I looked at timber in MBQ and did not like the conditions of land "ownership" in that place. Firstly you can not ever own the land as all land in MBQ belongs to the Gouvernment, this is not negotiable. you have to identify a piece of land that you wish to use and submit a land use and development plan. If your plan is approved you are granted a 2 year lease. When 2 years are up, the land is inspected to see if you have followed your development plan, if you have the lease may be extended to 49 years 364 days without an automatic renewal. I sure a s hell am not bonding my home farm to put money in to a shakey scheme like that. Look carefully when you look north.
> 
> Bushcat


Exactly why I won't look North.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I've said it before, and I'm saying it again. If you have pale skin and live in SA (or anywhere in Africa) you owe it to yourself to read Robert Guests book - The Shackled Continent. It explains all these things, and why Africa is the only continent to get poorer in the past 3 decades. Think of it as a textbook for living in Africa. 

There is another extremely interesting read called Darkstar Safari - by Paul Theroux. a writer wandering through Africa from North to South by public transport, wondering how the heck anything survives here. It is very worthwhile to read about the continent as it really is - not the tourist V&A Waterfront, Robben Island, Kruger Park and Wineroute experience - from an outsiders point of view.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I've read Dark Star Safari and found it very interesting. Especially the part about how the do good AID foundations are a huge part of the misery.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

You _have to _read The Shackled Continent. It is an even better book, IMHO as it is written by a journalist that covered Africa for The Economist. He has the insight and background to tell the real issues and how they affect Africa.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Will do James,

I'm looking for a good read anyway.:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

To make things worse, my wifes cousin was murdered in hillcrest last week thursday. A taxi stopped next to them pulled out a gun and shot him right in front of his mother for no reason. They did absolutely nothing!!! That same pig shot another woman in the stomach and tried to shoot another PREGNANT woman. 

If that is not enough reason to hate them then what is? We all live in fear of our lives each day. 

Calvin was on 17. He had his whole live ahead of him.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> To make things worse, my wifes cousin was murdered in hillcrest last week thursday. A taxi stopped next to them pulled out a gun and shot him right in front of his mother for no reason. They did absolutely nothing!!! That same pig shot another woman in the stomach and tried to shoot another PREGNANT woman.
> 
> If that is not enough reason to hate them then what is? We all live in fear of our lives each day.
> 
> Calvin was on 17. He had his whole live ahead of him.


It wasn't even on the news I bet.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Only last night. On E-TV. 5 nights later..... Wonder if we get a hurricane if the news will warn us 5 days later?:embara:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

James, this was the second or third time that you spoke here in AT about this book from Robert Guest, now I am very inquisitively.
I have ordered this book and hope this helps over the winter time.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Only last night. On E-TV. 5 nights later..... Wonder if we get a hurricane if the news will warn us 5 days later?:embara:


But go out and slap one in the middle of the street.:zip:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie - I am really sorry for your wifes loss and can only say that it is one of the most heartless and callous shootings I have ever heard of. 




Bushkey said:


> It wasn't even on the news I bet.


To be fair, it did get mention. It was front cover of the Witness on Saturday and on the news on Friday and Saturday night. I saw the interview with his dad on TV on Monday night.

Another thing that is really bad is how they killed 2 women on their way to church a km or 2 from my inlaws house. It isn't billed as a double murder, but a botched hijacking!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

We really pulled this thread of track:wink: But I don't mind.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> We really pulled this thread of track:wink: But I don't mind.


Sometimes we have here the same feeling like around a fire. We begin with one theme and drive to another, for me this is ok, if the thread starter is also agreed.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Sometimes we have here the same feeling like around a fire. We begin with one theme and drive to another, for me this is ok, if the thread starter is also agreed.


Na, I don't mind. It just amazes me where we go turn every now and again.:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Mozambique again, Mozambique, Angola and Cambodia are / were the most landmined countries in the world. They were supposed to be working on removing them but I am not to trusting of the locals attention to detail when there is no one supervising them. 

The question is, when do we clear off. I am terrified that I pull up to a robot and dont see the snotty nosed, aids infested vagrant that shoots me in the head, dumps me in the road and drives off with my wife and little boys. I am like an Owl I look around so much but this scenario realy worries me. I have my Glock, 2 mags of hydroshocks and a will to fight any one that threatens my family but why do we have to live like this. Is it the same all over the world? I am beginning to wonder.

Ryan


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*no, not that i experienced*

Is it the same all over the world? I am beginning to wonder.

Ryan[/QUOTE]

Hi everyone. I've just come back back from Germany after a 10 days visit - all the way from Ulm in the south to Dusseldorf in the northern parts. I suppose Germany's got it's ****ty parts, but for most of our travelling we had no problems at all (even the taxi drivers obey the rules).
Even at 1h00 in the morning I walked from the restaurant back to the hotel, all alone and didn't feel afraid of being attacked.
Everyone we met was very friendly without any hidden agendas or trying to screw us over. 
Also the honesty really made me stare - on the trams there are no conductors to check tickets. Everyone just gets on the tram, walks to the ticket dispenser and pays for the trip - I didn't see one person not paying.

I it wasn't for the kakkerige winters.(and my even worse German) I would probably live there very easily

But that is just my opinion

Prost


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Willem,

who is Ryan ??

Nice to hear that he enjoy his time here.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Frank, Bushcat is Ryan, I am a sugar farmer on the north coast of Natal and I have never been to Germany.

Bowman is the man who visited there and he enjoyed it. 

have a good day 
Ryan


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Right boys! Back to hunting... Bushcat is a sugar cane farmer in Natal and I suspect we'll soon be invited to do some bushpig hunting down there?
How about it Bushcat??


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello there ASG, We are actually quite intensive with every available piece of land planted to sugar which does not leave much land for the poor animals to survive on, this coupled with the fact that 5.5 km of my farm boundry boarders on a location full of hungry natives who snare everything that moves or run it down with packs of mongrel curr's. Thus the only shooting that I do here is at monkeys and said dogs. 

I am afraid a bushpig hunt would be a futile endevour.

How is the new bike going, I hope that you are loving it

Bushcat


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Firstly very welcome here by us. Secondley sh&*t first post. Thirdly you weren't there. At this stage he was not demonstrating form. He used a ladies bow mush smaller than himselfs to show something on the trigger hand. But good observations altogether.


Thanks for the Welcome - and closing statement. Point taken


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ryan,

It is very interesting to hear that you have sugar plants.
Here in Gemany we have only sugar beets, and in my time as a pipefitter by Babcock, I was for several years in different sugar factories where they cook and bleach from beets the sugar.
I think by you in S.A. you prefer to cultivate the sugar cane plants because the weather is much better than here.
In our sugar beet fields we have often problems with the wild hogs, they come in and plough in one night the half field by his searching for the sweet beets.
Do you have the same problem with the bushpigs ?


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Frank, yes the bushpig can be a problem but not to bad in Sugar cane and besided their habitat is under such pressure that I dont have the heart to shoot them. In sugar cane the sweet stuff is above the ground and thus they eat the mature stalks, leaving the roots that will grow me a crop next year. My farm is in the coastal region of Natal and thus I harvest the cane every 12 months at a yield of between 65 / 85 tonnes per Hectare, without irrigation, I depend only on rain and that has been in short supply the last 6 years. My fields are also replanted every 10 years, I replant 10% of the lands each year. In the case of Beet I am assuming that a beet crop is planted yearly and thus if pigs destroyed a large portion of the crop I would also have a bad attatude towards them.

Annother interesting thing is that there are different varietys of sugar cane and one of the traits that change between varietys is the toughness of the skin of the cane as such. I have found that the pigs find the fields with the softer varietys planted in them and bed down in those and feed mostly in them. These fields are also prefered by the Monkeys and the Hot nuts. The monkeys I dont mind as I can shoot at them, the hot nuts we all know can do what ever they want and I as a farmer can do nothing

Cherio
Ryan


----------

